# [(fast) gelöst] Xorg-Start dauert über 10 Minuten

## sturmi

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Der Start von Xorg dauert über 10 (in Worten: zehn!)  Minuten und die Systemauslastung liegt dabei bei 100% (Ich kann dann auch nicht auf eine andere Konsole umschalten, per ssh komme ich aber an eine Shell)

Ich habe auf meinem Notebook Acer Travelmate 4650 die 2008.0 installiert:

Linux N116 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Fri Jul 25 16:31:20 CEST 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Bei der Installation von Xorg bin nach "Das X-Server Konfigurations HOWTO" vorgegangen.

hier ist meine xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     300   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "AUO"

   ModelName    "f03"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes   "1400x1050"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

```

# lspci -v

N116 / # lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 007a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

        Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 007a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=8]

        Memory at a0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at d0080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel modules: intelfb

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Unknown device 007a

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at d0100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

```

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   35840  2

drm                    80280  3 i915

ipv6                  233476  10

rtc                    20648  0

yenta_socket           32396  0

rsrc_nonstatic         19968  1 yenta_socket

ipw2200               138824  0

ieee80211              38856  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt        13956  1 ieee80211

pcmcia_core            44564  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

bay                    14208  0

battery                16512  0

container              12800  0

ac                     12544  0

video                  27792  0

backlight              13188  1 video

output                 11776  1 video

thermal                27036  0

processor              45932  2 thermal

button                 16272  0

i2c_i801               17424  0

intelfb                42404  0

i2c_algo_bit           13956  1 intelfb

i2c_core               30484  3 i2c_i801,intelfb,i2c_algo_bit

intel_agp              33220  1

agpgart                39624  4 drm,intelfb,intel_agp

tg3                   112004  0

e1000                 114496  0

jfs                   165484  0

raid10                 30208  0

raid456               129308  0

async_memcpy           10752  1 raid456

async_xor              12032  1 raid456

xor                    22668  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx               15948  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid1                  29952  0

raid0                  15744  0

dm_bbr                 19872  0

dm_snapshot            25508  0

dm_mirror              33156  0

dm_mod                 63336  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

sbp2                   29836  0

ohci1394               37296  0

ieee1394               89912  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              19712  0

usbhid                 35712  0

ohci_hcd               29316  0

uhci_hcd               29964  0

usb_storage           118176  0

ehci_hcd               39692  0

usbcore               129520  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  221652  0

qla2xxx               163564  0

firmware_class         17152  2 ipw2200,qla2xxx

megaraid_sas           38192  0

megaraid_mbox          37648  0

megaraid_mm            18460  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               43592  0

aacraid                69644  0

sx8                    24972  0

DAC960                 69832  0

cciss                  40964  0

cpqarray               27364  0

3w_9xxx                38020  0

3w_xxxx                32544  0

mptsas                 42120  0

scsi_transport_sas     36352  1 mptsas

mptfc                  25604  0

scsi_transport_fc      47876  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               21704  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 27656  0

mptscsih               40576  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                77284  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                35456  0

dc395x                 38284  0

sim710                 13060  0

53c700                 32932  1 sim710

qla1280               123404  0

dmx3191d               19840  0

sym53c8xx              76184  0

qlogicfas408           15104  0

aha1740                15744  0

advansys               82048  0

initio                 24772  0

BusLogic               72052  0

arcmsr                 29696  0

aic7xxx               162360  0

aic79xx               232152  0

scsi_transport_spi     30464  6 mptspi,53c700,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     40756  0

pdc_adma               17540  0

sata_inic162x          19972  0

sata_mv                31116  0

ata_piix               29572  4

ahci                   35464  0

sata_qstor             17668  0

sata_vsc               16516  0

sata_uli               15492  0

sata_sis               16644  0

sata_sx4               20100  0

sata_nv                32392  0

sata_via               19460  0

sata_svw               16004  0

sata_sil24             23684  0

sata_sil               18952  0

sata_promise           20996  0

scsi_wait_scan          9472  0

pata_sis               21764  1 sata_sis

libata                149832  17 pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sis

dock                   18448  2 bay,libata

```

```

# grep -e"(WW)" -e "(EE)" -e "(??)" -e"(NI)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x30000000 to 0x000c0c00

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68028 (TV_CLR_KNOBS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x10606000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710088

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x4e2d1dc8

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x800010bb

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

```

Ich habe mir die Xorg.0.log während des Starts mit tail -f betrachtet. Man kann nicht sagen, dass die Wartezeit an einer bestimmten Stelle auftritt. Die Log-Datei wurde Stück für Stück gefüllt.

Wenn das System gestartet ist, dann läuft alles Normal. glxgears bringt ca. 750 fps

Beim verlassen der X-Session dauert es wieder sehr lange, bis der Cosolen-Prompt erscheint.

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich?Last edited by sturmi on Mon Nov 10, 2008 9:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Necoro

Ich würde darauf tippen, dass der Grafikkartentreiber irgendne Macke hat und ewigkeiten zum initialisieren / runterfahren braucht (ist aber nur geraten)...

Außerdem scheinst du nen Framebuffer zu verwenden - schalte den mal ab.

(Räum allgemein mal deine Kernel-Config auf ... da sind ja RAID-Module und so geladen ... was du in nem Laptop wahrscheinlich net verwendest...

Die config sieht aus, wie aus nem Ubuntu kopiert  :Wink: )

----------

## temnozor

mach mal

```

#   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "glx"

#   Load  "GLcore"

```

und

```

#   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0" 

```

----------

## sturmi

Zunächst mal Danke für die Hinweise

@Necoro

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde darauf tippen, dass der Grafikkartentreiber irgendne Macke hat und ewigkeiten zum initialisieren / runterfahren braucht (ist aber nur geraten)...
> 
> Außerdem scheinst du nen Framebuffer zu verwenden - schalte den mal ab.
> ...

 

Ich habe jetzt das Frame-Buffer Modul rausgeschmissen (intelfb)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (Räum allgemein mal deine Kernel-Config auf ... da sind ja RAID-Module und so geladen ... was du in nem Laptop wahrscheinlich net verwendest...
> 
> 

 

RAID- und einige SCSI-Module rausgehauen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die config sieht aus, wie aus nem Ubuntu kopiert )
> 
> 

 

Habe der Kern mit genkernel installiert

@temnozor

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #   Load  "dri"
> 
> #   Load  "glx"
> ...

 

auskommentiert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0" 
> 
> 

 

hatte ich übersehen, also noch nicht auskommentiert. Muss ich später nochmal machen, habe aber jetzt die 10 Minuten Wartezeit nicht.

Das Ergebnis ist bisher dasselbe: 10+ Minuten ein schwarzer Schirm, dann alles normal.   :Sad: 

Sonst noch Ideen   :Question: 

----------

## temnozor

ich versteh diese zeile nicht

```

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found 
```

wenn die karte mit busid PCI:0:2:0 angegeben wurde

gibt es keinen i910 treibermodul da du das i810 verwendest? (ich muss mich noch 5 min gedulden da ich dann eh für ne kiste hier den kernel neubau)

ich mein du hast bei lsmod einmal 

i915                   35840  2 

und in der xorg.conf i810 als driver

???

noch was...

nutzt du irgend einen 3d desktop der gleich mitgestartet wird? compiz usw.?

probier mal den xorg serv er nur mit X && xterm zu starten

----------

## 69719

Schnapp dir nen Laptop, mach ne ssh Session zu der Kiste auf und beende den X Server.

Anschließend rufst du auf der console

```

X -verbose :0

```

auf.

Und dann wäre es mal Interessant zu wissen an welcher Stelle er sich aufhängt bzw. auf sich warten läßt.Last edited by 69719 on Tue Jul 29, 2008 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

 *temnozor wrote:*   

> gibt es keinen i910 treibermodul da du das i810 verwendest?

 

Es ist der richtige Treiber.

SUPPORTED HARDWARE

       intel supports the i810, i810-DC100, i810e, i815, i830M,  845G,  852GM,

       855GM,  865G,  915G,  915GM,  945G,  945GM,  965G,  965Q, 946GZ, 965GM,

       945GME, G33, Q33, and Q35 chipsets.

----------

## sturmi

@escor:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> X -verbose :0
> 
> auf.
> ...

 

Es scheint etwas mit IC2 zu tun zu haben

```

II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

```

Ca. 1-2 Minuten Wartezeit, dann das:

```

II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

```

dann wieder:

```

II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

```

Ca. 1-2 Minuten Wartezeit, dann das:

```

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

```

und das Spiel nochmal:

```

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

```

Also war I2C immer beteiligt ...

Was macht denn I2C?

----------

## Necoro

Es gilt das übliche: wenn man nicht weiß, was es ist, braucht man es net ... schmeiß es aus dem Kernel =)

/edit: Und hier sieht man wieder, warum ich genkernel net mag =P

----------

## temnozor

naja da es sich um ein notebook handelt und der I2C (auch iihh-quadrat-zeh-bus genannt) für diverse takt absenkungen benutzt werden kann, würde ich das jetzt nicht pauschal rausschmeissen sondern erstmal sicherstellen das dort die richtige hardware eingestellt ist oder das der i2c bus nicht für runtertakt zeugs verwendet wird

----------

## 69719

Poste mal bitte die ausgabe von "lspci -n". Dann kann ich schauen was du von I²C brauchst.

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Ich habe einen Laptop mit dem selben Chipsatz drin und hatte ähnliche Probleme.

Einmal kam es sofort einmal musste ich ebenfalls ewig warten und manchmal stürzte es sogar ganz ab.

Hast du das hier installiert und am Laufen?

Damit wurde es bei mir besser und ich konnte Normal weitermachen.

sys-apps/915resolution

 *Quote:*   

> Utility to patch VBIOS of Intel 855 / 865 / 915 chipsets

 

EDIT:

Es wäre noch anzuraten das du nach der Installation von sys-apps/915resolution deine X-Org config neu bauen lässt von dem kleinen Programm:

```
Xorg -configure
```

danach hast du hoffentlich eine funktionierende config in /root/

----------

## sturmi

 *escor wrote:*   

> Poste mal bitte die ausgabe von "lspci -n". Dann kann ich schauen was du von I²C brauchst.

 

```

# lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2590 (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:2592 (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:2792 (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:2660 (rev 04)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2662 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2658 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2659 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:265a (rev 04)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:265b (rev 04)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:265c (rev 04)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev d4)

00:1e.2 0401: 8086:266e (rev 04)

00:1e.3 0703: 8086:266d (rev 04)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2641 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:2653 (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:266a (rev 04)

05:00.0 0c00: 104c:8026

05:01.0 0200: 14e4:169c (rev 03)

05:02.0 0280: 8086:4220 (rev 05)

05:04.0 0607: 1524:1412 (rev 10)

05:04.1 0501: 1524:0530 (rev 01)

05:04.2 0805: 1524:0550 (rev 01)

05:04.3 0501: 1524:0520 (rev 01)

05:04.4 0501: 1524:0551 (rev 01)

```

----------

## sturmi

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   (WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap  
> 
> Lösch mal diese Zeile aus deiner xorg.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

erledigt.

----------

## sturmi

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du das hier installiert und am Laufen?
> 
> sys-apps/915resolution
> ...

 

Ich hatte die xorg.conf bereits mehrfach mit "X -configure" erzeugt, weiß aber nicht mehr genau, ob ich das 915resolution schon laufen hatte. Muss ich später ausprobieren (Mittagspause).

----------

## 69719

Also I²C konfiguration scheint bei dir in ordnung zu sein.

Gib mal beim booten des Kernels "acpi=off noapic nolapic" mit an, dass hat bei manch einem schon Wunder bewirkt.

Mein alter Laptop hatte alle 20 Sekunden ne Pause gemacht, nachdem ich die Parameter übergeben hatte wurde es wieder flüssiger.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hatte ewige X Startzeiten mal wegen einem fehlerhaften Font-Cache.

Die Lösung war einfach als root mit dem Befehl fc-cache -r den Font-Cache neuzubauen.

----------

## sturmi

 *escor wrote:*   

> Also I²C konfiguration scheint bei dir in ordnung zu sein.
> 
> Gib mal beim booten des Kernels "acpi=off noapic nolapic" mit an, dass hat bei manch einem schon Wunder bewirkt.
> 
> Mein alter Laptop hatte alle 20 Sekunden ne Pause gemacht, nachdem ich die Parameter übergeben hatte wurde es wieder flüssiger.

 

JUHU!   :Very Happy: 

Mit den besagten Kernel-Parametern startet mein X wieder wie gewohnt schnell.

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir hier mit ihren Tipps geholfen haben!

----------

## 69719

Bekommst du eventuell raus welcher der 3 Parameter hilft?

----------

## sturmi

 *escor wrote:*   

> Bekommst du eventuell raus welcher der 3 Parameter hilft?

 

Ich werde es später  (wegen der 10 Minuten ...) ausprobieren und hier wieder Posten. 

Vielen Dank nochmal   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josef.95

Info zu der "915resolution" Geschichte

 *Quote:*   

> That driver sets the graphics modes natively, rather than depending on the BIOS, so the 915resolution hackery described below is no longer relevant to Xorg; it is useful only for the console. In Xorg, the native screen resolution should just work.

 

Quelle

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Intel_Onboard_Graphics_Notebooks_Native_Resolution

----------

## sturmi

 *escor wrote:*   

> Bekommst du eventuell raus welcher der 3 Parameter hilft?

 

Mit Kernelparameter acpi=off startet X normal.

Allerdings hört der Lüfter dann nicht mehr auf zu laufen, obwohl die CPU heruntergetaktet ist:

```
# cpufreq-info -fm

163 MHz

```

```
modinfo fan

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko

license:        GPL

description:    ACPI Fan Driver

author:         Paul Diefenbaugh

alias:          acpi*:PNP0C0B:*

depends:

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r7 SMP mod_unload 486

N116 ~ # modprobe fan

FATAL: Error inserting fan (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko): No such device
```

Mit anderen Worten: Ich bin mit der Lösung nicht ganz glücklich   :Sad: 

----------

